# 721 wrong descritption for recordings



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

Anyone seen this?

The timer fires correctly and records the correct program, but the recorded list contains the wrong program name.

The EPG shows the correct program name. It shows the red circle/dot showing that its set to record. 

I have three Mon-Fri timers setup for different times.

Seems that this started with the L103 update.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doode968 _
> *Anyone seen this?
> 
> The timer fires correctly and records the correct program, but the recorded list contains the wrong program name.
> ...


I've seen others discussing this problem but have never seen it myself. FWIW though, I only record movies. But then I always add 1 minute to the start of the movie and 15 (!) movies to the end.

Good luck resolving this situation.

- Bill


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Does it do this with all events or just some of them?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine does this from Time to time, I have it set to record The Larry Sanders Show every night its on, it start 1min early.

Sometimes it is listed as Larry Sanders while other times it is listed as Dennis Miller the show which is just ending.

Its wierd.


----------



## 968.911 (Jul 21, 2002)

I played with the start and end times of the recordings. Seems that if I set the timer to record any part of the following program then the description becomes that of the following program.

If I set the timers to start 1 min early and end 0 minutes after the event, then the correct description shows up.

Will watch if for a few days before I declare victory.

E* needs better software QA.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why would it do it for some shows and not others? I figured that if it would do it that it would do it on all of the shows.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

This problem may have more to do with how the timer is set. On the show that does this on mine I manually set the timer. On shows where I set the timer using the guide and let it set the minute before and three after it just shows the correct show name.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I set to record by the guide. I don't use the one minute early option. Sometimes it uses the previous show's name, but usually not. I've had many Jeopardy recordings show up as Wheel of Fortune. Strange. I agree with Jacob. I don't get how it can get it right some times and not others.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It's a standard feature of the 501. Until Dish gets around to using Name based recording, this is going to happen.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Even weirder, when the little clock comes up I ususually hit cancel butthe other night I hit info, and it said it was going to record some show on HBO I never heard of. I just let the timer go, and later in the PVR list saw that it recorded Curb your enthusiasm (as it should have). There was no evidence of that other title being recorded.
It seems like it gets mixed up if it starts early or ends late with names..


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

After having lurked for a couple of weeks reading about this issue, it seems to me that the default of 1 minute early and 3 minutes late will indeed get you the correct description. It appears to me that the software is written to encompass the show that you want to record, with the extra time brackets already included. The minute you change that to a minute earlier, or anything longer, then it is only going to see the parameter that you have just created. I think if you just leave it in the default mode, you'll get the correct description.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I have seen the wrong descriptions on my 721 many times.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I see this all the time on TV5- French- where they are less than rigorous about time setting. I have to set times ahead 5-10 minujtes for some shows and I get the earlier show name. 

Too bad you cannot edit file name after recording.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

This is the unfortunate detriment to a time-based timer rather than a name-based timer. The TiVo theory deals with this much better. Dish's version is the same as a manual alarm clock that you wind up and put on your night-stand to remind you to set the VCR.


----------

